

Bottom-up Approach to WiMAX / Wireless MANs - revolvingcur

What are the numbers people have on start-up cost (equipment and installation of base stations), operations cost, and effective coverage range, plus downstream and upstream rates with recent WiMAX hardware especially w/r/t to operations by WISPs in fairly small cities?
======
jsjenkins168
Are you in the US? I believe you would need to purchase a license for the
spectrum, which Clearwire and Sprint own in most regions. But you might be
able to lease from them.

Here is a listing of deployed WiMAX networks:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Deployed_WiMAX_networks>

If someone else already owns the license for the spectrum in a particular
region you would need to lease from them. I dont know specific costs, but my
guess is very expensive.

~~~
revolvingcur
Yes, I'm planning on doing business in the US, predominately in smaller, more
affluent communities in coastal Florida.

